# مقارنة عملية بين تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة



## d.salah30 (20 فبراير 2010)

مقارنة عملية بين تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​ 
بعد اطلاعنا على العديد من تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة و طرق الاستفادة من المصادر المجانية FREE المتجددة للطاقة النظيفة كطاقة الرياح و الطاقة الشمسية و حرارة باطن الارض و المد البحري 

و بعد ان بدا الوعي العام بتقبل فكرة استخدامها الى جانب الموارد القديمة كمصادر طاقة بديلة تستطيع ان تلبي حاجة المستخدم على المستوى الفردي او المشاريع الصغيرة او المنزلي للاسرة المفردة 

و كذلك تستطيع ان تلبي الحاجة المتزايدة للطاقة و على وجه الخصوص الكهرباء كوسيلة سهلة الاستخدام و التحويل للكثير من اشكال الطاقات الاخرى 

نستطيع ان نقدم الطاقة الكهربائية المتحرضة​ *BACK EMF (electromotive force ) *​ 
*كمصدر اخر من مصادر الطاقة * المتجددة التي يمكن الاستفادة منها و خاصة بعد تطوير الادوات و الاجهزة المناسبة لاستغلال هذه الظاهرة التحريضية (و المفسرة بقانون لينز اساسا)

كما هو معلوم فان المد البحري و مساقط المياه و حرارة باطن الارض معروفة منذ القدم و يتم الاستفادة منها بمشاريع ضخمة تنتج طاقة كبيرة لكنها مرتبطة بتوفر المصدر 

اما طاقة الرياح و طاقة الشمس  دائمة التوفر لكنها اقل كفاءة من سابقتها واستغلالها اكثر تكلفة بكثير وهي تتكون من وحدات متعددة تجمع طاقتها معا 

و تحتاج الى تقنيات عالية لتصنيع اللواقط و العواكس الشمسية و المراوح الكبيرة و ادوات التحكم بها 


 ---  التحريض المغناطيسي ( * BACK EMF*): مصدر مصطنع لكنه قابل للتطبيق و هذه الظاهرة تستغل بعدد محدود من التطبيقات فكما يستفاد منها في توليد شرارة الاشتعال في المركبات و حساب زاوية و سرعة دوران المحركات يمكن
 بالتطبيقات و الاختراعات الحديثة الاستفادة منها ايضا بشحن البطاريات لتخزين الكهرباء و مثاله تقنية بنديني و مولد روي و غيرها الكثير 


و كل نظام مولد القدرة الكهربائية لا يخرج عن المخطط العام  

 منبع الطاقة >>>> المولد >>>> المراكم>>>> المنظم>>>> التوزيع


 

و بما ان المنبع متجدد و مجاني عمليا فتتساوى كل الطرق بالفكرة العامة للتوجه بالاستخدام و تتمايز بالكفاءة والتكلفة و توفر التقنية و فائدتها للمجتمع 



فسواء اكان المنبع طاقة الشمس ام طاقة الرياح ام التحريض المغناطيسي فهي كلها مصادر مجانية للطاقة ومتجددة و تحتاج الى نظم خاصة لاستغلالها


و الوعي العام الشعبي و الرسمي في المجتمع يفتح الافاق امام انتشار هذه التطبيقات 

و نحن المهندسين نتحمل مسولية التوعية هذه و ايضاح الفكرة و انجاز التطبيقات و توفيرها تجاريا

------------------- يتبع ---------------------​


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخ d.salah30 فكرة تستحق النظر
بس وين الباقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشكور...........


----------

